# How To cut threads and muti start threads.



## tattoomike68 (Jan 27, 2008)

Im attaching a pdf file for people to download.



View attachment Lathe Operations- Setting Up and Cutting Threads.pdf


----------



## S_J_H (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for posting this. What is odd is that I can see the attachment only as a guest. As soon as I log in with my user name I don't see the attachment anymore. Anyhow I downloaded it so all is good here. ;D

Steve


----------



## tattoomike68 (Jan 27, 2008)

I will fix that.


----------



## S_J_H (Jan 27, 2008)

yep it's fixed now. 8)


----------



## tattoomike68 (Jan 27, 2008)

All member groups should be able to post and see attachment on this board now.

Its kind of long winded but each board needs each membergroup set to veiw and post attachments.

I will get all of them done soon.


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 27, 2008)

This is something I need to learn how to do. I haven't cut threads on my lathe yet.

Eric


----------



## miker (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi I just joined. Same name as over on HSM board.
When I download the pdf attachment, it downloads as a php!! I don't know how to make it download as a pdf. I can't open the php. Don't know how. What am I scewing up?

Rgds

Michael

Australia


----------



## rake60 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hello Michael

Welcome to HMEM!

Try clicking on the attachment and Open rather than Save it.
If it will open as a .pdf you could then click File - Save in the .pdf window.

What version of Adobe Reader do you have installed on your computer?

Rick


----------



## lathe nut (Jan 28, 2008)

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you for the help to understand thread cutting better, I have tried but it looked more like a meat grinder had been on the metal, it has been something that I have avoided, that sure limits one to what can be done, I would love to be good as some of you fellows are, I have only been at it 4-5 years and it after hours, after the honey do's, soon as I can get in the shop will do some thread cutting and post the pic if it is good, thanks again, been down loading all I can get and the projects also, I will get there, practice, practice, take care, Lathe Nut


----------



## tattoomike68 (Jan 28, 2008)

Threading is like riding a bike, the first ride is the toughest.


----------



## Powder keg (Jan 28, 2008)

It will be easy ounce you learn how:O) If you have any questions just ask. 

Wes


----------



## miker (Jan 28, 2008)

rake60, I have Adobe Reader 8.

I have tried both opening it, and downloading it, using "Free Download Manager" which is what I always use. It shows that the file is tagged php on the end as it is downloading it.

 I download tons of stuff and have never experienced this problem. Got me beat.

Is there some way of opening the php file that has downloaded?

Thanks for trying.

Rgds

Michael

Australia


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 28, 2008)

miker  said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Is there some way of opening the php file that has downloaded?
> 
> ...



Windows OS? Yes? Right click the file and select rename. Rename the file to this "Lathe Operations- Setting Up and Cutting Threads.pdf " without the quotes (")

Eric


----------



## miker (Jan 29, 2008)

Brass_Machine, thanks. Changing the name to .pdf did it.
Now the funny part! When I opened it I realised that I own that book!!
It's sitting right here in the Study. 

Thanks for teaching me something new.

Rgds

Michael

Australia


----------



## lathe nut (Jan 29, 2008)

Fellows thanks for the encouraging words, I can remember my first bike ride, it had training wheels, I am going to add a set to the lathe then try again, I did cut some threads tonight, they stared out a little rough but after the 10th. time they did look better, I will post a pic of my pride when I cut a few more, after looking at the work some of you fellows do, I would have to live to be several hundreds years old to do what you all do, doing a lot of copy, paste and printing, going to head that way, thanks again for all the sharing that you all do, Lathe Nut


----------



## deere_x475guy (Jan 29, 2008)

Mike thats for the pdf, I have been cutting threads on my lathe for a few years now. Your pdf shows me I have a lot I can learn yet.))..Man I love this hobby... ;D ;D

Never seems be a lack of something to learn.


----------



## rake60 (Jan 29, 2008)

Single point threading is by no means a perfect science.

I break all the rules in that venue.
My threading method is straight in at high surface speeds with a full tool
cut involving all cutting surfaces of the tool.
It works best for me. 

Would I recommend that approach? *NO I WOULDN'T!*
It's not a safe, or even sane way to cut threads.

When you get old the cocky attitude sets in.
One of these days the machining gremlins will adjust that attitude.  

Rick


----------

